# Music?



## egoreise

Music is a veeery very important part of my life. So I'm very curious about what you all listen to, what role music plays in your life, ec t. Are there any musicians on here?

My parents raised me on vinyl. There are a lot of bands that I hear today, and I can't bear to listen to it without the familiar, warm cracks and pops of a well-loved record. I have what remains of Mum's half of the record collection. It's mostly classic rock and bluegrass.
I listen to a lot of music. Metal, classic rock, classical, old jazz, blues, garage rock, bluegrass, world music, punk, industrial, ooomg the list goes on.

My older sister is an amazing singer, my younger sister plays saxaphone and writes music, and my brother has some skill with a bass guitar. But I mostly just sing to myself  Working with children, I have a big basket full of instruments to do drum circles and parades with the kids. Recorders, harmonicas, shakers, rainsticks, djembe drums, tamborines, triangles, ec t. I love bringing those to work. It's sooo exciting to see that even a 1 year old can hold a beat! Music is natural. 
I also have a keyboard and a lap harp. I'm trying to teach myself to play both... but I'm pretty busy. My boyfriend wants me to hurry up and learn so I can play in his band.  He plays double bass drums in a metal band, as well as a cover band that does a lot of Dio, Kiss, Black Sabbath, stuff like that...

We attend a lot of concerts, as well. This summer, we will be seeing Motorhead, Alice Cooper (for the third time), and the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band (well.. he doesn't want to go to that one with me.. lol).

Favorite bands (lately): The Black Keys, The Dead Weather, Therion, Pantera, Thin Lizzy....

K... who's next?


----------



## Mr. fish

I'm actually a musician myself.

I'm a recording Rap artist/ Engineer.

My best friend produces instrumentals and we make it happen. I've done a lot of big shows including Ice T, Paul Wall, Game and Pitbull. I record off of Pro Tools and have a built-in recording studio at home.

My Mixtape didn't do too bad, sold 5,500 copies independently, but, like any other musician i'm trying to get a major label to pick me up for marketing purposes so I can get the right advertising/exposure I need. Could also use a good mentor.

Maybe me and your sister can do a song together? lol


----------



## Ghost Knife

I listen to just about anything except rap, which is not music. If I had to pick something though I'd probably pick Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Mozart, or Mahler (my favorite).


----------



## Mr. fish

Ghost Knife said:


> I listen to just about anything except rap, which is not music. If I had to pick something though I'd probably pick Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Mozart, or Mahler (my favorite).


SMH... Please explain how Rap is not Music?


----------



## Ghost Knife

Mr. fish said:


> SMH... Please explain how Rap is not Music?


Speaking words in a fast rhythmic like pattern is not music and profanity doesn't help either. I also hate to break it to you, but these rappers don't sell their CDs and mp3s because they have talent. They sell them because Homie G wants something to go with his $4000 rims and $3000 speaker system that eliminates his trunk space while the actual car is worth $2500. It blows my mind everyday as I live in the deep South. I see people with $10,000 worth of accessories on a $2000 car while they sit in the backseat and then they have to pay for their food with food stamps. That doesn't make a lick of sense in my book.


----------



## egoreise

I can appriciate a lot of rap, as long as it's not the "gangster rap" they play on tv. And I don't really like it when some kid comes up to me and says, "Have you heard this rap song?! This beat is AWESOME!" and then they play me a song with a beat stolen directly from Led Zeppelin or Ozzy... I've listened to some freestyle rap that was incredibly thought-provoking, or politically driven, and original.

And I like Ice T. He's done some pretty awesome stuff, like that collaboration with Motorhead. >_<

Mr. Fish, I'd like to hear your stuff sometime.


On an unrelated note... Are you interested in gabber at all? I've got a friend in Portland that's a DJ.  Sort of drives me crazy when I tell him what vinyls I picked up on my last "vinyl pilgrimage," and he says, "I need that one for my classic rock collection!" And then I visualize him spinning my rare, valuable records. :-x


----------



## lohachata

i listen to almost all kinds of music from alternative to zydeco..don't care much for modern jazz though....and rap is not even permitted in my home..
rap artists do not make music..call it what you want..but as far as i am concerned it is just a lot of noise that promotes violence and hatred towards women...keep in mind that every time they make those nasty references about women they are talking about your mother and sister and even your daughter...
it is unfortunate that so many people are so ignorant as to pay them money to hear that garbage....


----------



## Ghost Knife

lohachata said:


> i listen to almost all kinds of music from alternative to zydeco..don't care much for modern jazz though....and rap is not even permitted in my home..
> Rap artists do not make music..call it what you want..but as far as i am concerned it is just a lot of noise that promotes violence and hatred towards women...keep in mind that every time they make those nasty references about women they are talking about your mother and sister and even your daughter...
> It is unfortunate that so many people are so ignorant as to pay them money to hear that garbage....


+1


----------



## egoreise

> Maybe me and your sister can do a song together? lol


She's not as confident as she should be! Drives me crazy... but I guess that's typical of any artist... you are always your own worst critic.

My boyfriend's band is trying to get a female vocalist who does opera-style singing... at the same time as they are kicking out the male vocalist, who does some screaming and growling in addition to singing. I told them they need to find another male vocalist to go with the girl, or it's not gonna sound right with their music.


----------



## egoreise

I really think you guys are referring to a specific kind of rap! And really, those themes of violence, supression, hatred, ect... exist in all kinds of music. Not all musicians with horrid mindsets and beliefs are rap artists.


----------



## MetalHead

Looks like we have a lotta musicians around here!

Am a six string slinger but i love playing bass esp my jackson 6 string custom fretless but i play the drums and the keys as well. My "kit" comprises of a Warrior XJ 7, ESP's Beast, hand made Half Star using custom pickups and rosewood inlay on the frets, Randy Rhoads replica Flyin V and just ordered Zakk Wylde's killer Bulleye replica, ESP 5 string bass and my fav jackson custom fretless bass. Box units are G&B, Yamaha, a few locally made ones and a Masters 5 string accoustic bass and a doublebass setup that is an almost near replica from Van Halen with Tama Skins. (Call me old school but i still swear by Tama)

Music wise.....you name the band from the 80s till today and i probably have the discography for them...Rock and Metal genre's only. 

I do listen to other genre's of music, though i wouldnt really call someone who is singing about the girl he took to bed "music", sounds more like 17 year old's brag if you ask me but yea what ever rattles your chains. There is one exception that i do have to my own rule and thats Psy Electro Metal Trance. i just cant get enough of it.


----------



## Mr. fish

Ghost Knife said:


> Speaking words in a fast rhythmic like pattern is not music and profanity doesn't help either. I also hate to break it to you, but these rappers don't sell their CDs and mp3s because they have talent. They sell them because Homie G wants something to go with his $4000 rims and $3000 speaker system that eliminates his trunk space while the actual car is worth $2500. It blows my mind everyday as I live in the deep South. I see people with $10,000 worth of accessories on a $2000 car while they sit in the backseat and then they have to pay for their food with food stamps. That doesn't make a lick of sense in my book.


Thats pretty narrow minded thinking you got.

Gee, I seen a Old white lady throw her cat in the trash can on TV the other day, guess all Old white ladys hate cats and throw them in the dumpster huh?

First, not all rap artists are the same. Some rappers actually have lyrical content, metaphors, similes, word-play and understand the structure of songs. We spend day and night in the studio to produce, write and record music like any other musician if not more.

Now, from what I get here is that because "Homie G" buys some things for his car which you dont agree on that means he doesn't have talent or know music? No, it means he more than likely came from a hard knock life and idolizes things he could never afford. Now he has the money why not? At the end of the day Rappers have a image to hold, if not, people dont buy records.

I'm sure most people don't agree with us spending 1,000's of dollars on fish and fish tanks, but, does that mean we dont know fish or understand the hobby? No, more than likely we started of with a lil fish bowl and always idolized the big tanks at the fish stores then we finally got a little older, worked our butts off and now we can afford it, so heck why not?


----------



## MetalHead

Mr. fish said:


> At the end of the day Rappers have a image to hold


Music isnt about an "image". Its about expression. About feelings. About emotions. Its passion.

Growing up i never saw my fav bands. Only listened to them on tapes. If ANYONE is attracted to an artist for his "image" we call them "Wannabes". 

In my head the music that an artist brings out needs to appeal to the inner you. it should give you a feeling about he/she knows what you feel. 

But thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## egoreise

MetalHead said:


> Looks like we have a lotta musicians around here!
> 
> Am a six string slinger but i love playing bass esp my jackson 6 string custom fretless but i play the drums and the keys as well. My "kit" comprises of a Warrior XJ 7, ESP's Beast, hand made Half Star using custom pickups and rosewood inlay on the frets, Randy Rhoads replica Flyin V and just ordered Zakk Wylde's killer Bulleye replica, ESP 5 string bass and my fav jackson custom fretless bass. Box units are G&B, Yamaha, a few locally made ones and a Masters 5 string accoustic bass and a doublebass setup that is an almost near replica from Van Halen with Tama Skins. (Call me old school but i still swear by Tama)
> 
> Music wise.....you name the band from the 80s till today and i probably have the discography for them...Rock and Metal genre's only.
> 
> I do listen to other genre's of music, though i wouldnt really call someone who is singing about the girl he took to bed "music", sounds more like 17 year old's brag if you ask me but yea what ever rattles your chains. There is one exception that i do have to my own rule and thats Psy Electro Metal Trance. i just cant get enough of it.


Sounds like you've got some nice equipment! I'd love to see some of it!

I want to get the bullseye flying V, even though I can't play, I just want it in my home... I met Zakk Wylde in 2009. Wish I could say I met Dimebag Darrell, too... I have a friend that knew him. 


Alright alright... Here's Jason's kit... started out with a pearl set identical to Joey Jordison's... he's added a lot and has added since this picture was taken. He won't be satisfied until his kit rivals Neil Peart's.










I really really want to get him a gong. One of those giant gongs. o_0


----------



## MetalHead

you mean Crash Symbal? if so get a Zildigan 16". Perfect tone and lasts you a life time.

If you mean Gong as in like a Chinese Gong.....its a waste unless he does a lotta doom and gloom intros.


----------



## Mr. fish

MetalHead said:


> Music isnt about an "image". Its about expression. About feelings. About emotions. Its passion.
> 
> Growing up i never saw my fav bands. Only listened to them on tapes. If ANYONE is attracted to an artist for his "image" we call them "Wannabes".
> 
> In my head the music that an artist brings out needs to appeal to the inner you. it should give you a feeling about he/she knows what you feel.
> 
> But thats just my 2 cents.


Yes, and we pour our hearts, soul and life into every song. The image is a MUST in any genre if you wanna sell records. At the end of the day you can say what you must about images, but, you dont understand the industry like we do.

You just dont relate to the songs because you grew up in a diff environment. I grew up in Los Angeles all my life, next to Long beach and Compton so I understand the struggle. I know what its like to really make a dollar stretch a long ways. I've witnessed alot of grimey things in this world. So I relate, now you came from a diff area so you relate to the music you like.

Listen whether you like what they say or not, it comes down to this. If you can dance to it, more than likely its music. And if you like it or not, it will still continue to sell because it has a large volume of listeners. Just because you don't approve of it doesn't mean its not music. I don't care for country music but nothings gonna stop them anytime soon.


----------



## egoreise

No, no.. I mean a gong. He's got a Ziljian 16" crash. When I say, "gong," I mean... 
http://band-orchestra.musiciansfriend.com/product/Zildjian-Traditional-Orchestral-Gong?sku=441208
... an effing gong.

He does do some doom and gloom stuff. And blast beats.  lol


----------



## MetalHead

i havent met Zakk, though if i do meet him am probably gonna turn into a 16 year old girl and jump with joy. That man's guitar style is INSANE! Him, Slash, Dime and Randy are my inspirations. 

i have met the late Lane Stanley from Alice In Chains, Vince Niel from Motley Crew, the late Ronnie James Dio from well Dio, the entire line up of Scorpions, Deep Purple, Anthrax and Kerry King from SLAYER!


----------



## egoreise

Omgs Zakk Wylde kissed me on the cheek... almost on the neck. I couldn't wash my face for, like, a week. 
Contrary to popular belief, he is not smelly. He is quite large, though. 
We weren't supposed to meet him. We had the wrong VIP passes... so for $333 each, we were only supposed to get access to the backstage merch table, and third row seats during the Ozzy show. I was really pissed, and then doubly pissed when I found out that Jason's giftbag had twice as much stuff as mine. So I approached a security guard, and my exact words were, "Excuse me, sir. His giftbag is full of cool stuff, and mine has f****all." He sent us into the backstage party to wait for someone to help us.. and while we were waiting, Zakk Wylde just sorta walked in. haha

I also hung out on Green Jello's tour bus.... Jerry Montano was touring with them. Turns out the guy is a total prick.


----------



## MetalHead

Mr. fish said:


> You just dont relate to the songs because you grew up in a diff environment. I grew up in Los Angeles all my life, next to Long beach and Compton so I understand the struggle. I know what its like to really make a dollar stretch a long ways. I've witnessed alot of grimey things in this world. So I relate, now you came from a diff area so you relate to the music you like.


Am sorry but we will have to agree to disagree. Each of us have different trials and tribulations. i have seen my share of hard times. Seen my share of good times. Hell buddy am not even from Florida and i relate to the songs sung by US musicians more than i do or ever will to my own countrymen's songs. Socioeconomic differences will exisit but yea. if you can relate to what they are singing about, thats 1/2 the battle that they won.

I have been playing music for well over 15 years. I still do sessions and live shows. Thats not about to change ever. My image has never changed. I still wear my old jeans, sneakers and tee shirts when am out in public. People dont hire me for how i look but how well i play. i can get any pretty boy to pose in front of a camera but i know who the person is behind the music and its not Mr Pretty Boi.


----------



## MetalHead

LOL i never thought Zakk would be Mr Stinky. He has been voted best dressed male guitarist like what? 5 to 6 times in a row? no one with that kinda record could stink.


----------



## egoreise

Yes, but I've also heard he simply doesn't have time to shower during tours...

But he smells devine... must be some sort of god or something. 

That, by the way, was the second time we had seen Ozzy in 3 months. yeah... we travel for concerts. Last thing we travelled for was Warbringer, Exodus, and Kreator. And Motorhead at the end of this month.


----------



## MetalHead

hahahhah Warbringer is my gaming title on World Of Warcraft!


----------



## egoreise

Oh my... lol
I suddenly feel a lot more nerdy wearing that tour hoodie...

This thread took a quick turn to a very specific subject... I still want to hear what everyone listens to!


----------



## MetalHead

LOL i am closet nerd!  just happen to have an apptitude towards music and woundup getting inked and playing music somewhere along the way.


----------



## egoreise

Ahh ink... that's a whole new thread, there. I shall save it for next week... so I don't feel like I've taken over the watering hole...


----------



## egoreise

lohachata said:


> i listen to almost all kinds of music from alternative to zydeco..don't care much for modern jazz though....and rap is not even permitted in my home..
> rap artists do not make music..call it what you want..but as far as i am concerned it is just a lot of noise that promotes violence and hatred towards women...keep in mind that every time they make those nasty references about women they are talking about your mother and sister and even your daughter...
> it is unfortunate that so many people are so ignorant as to pay them money to hear that garbage....


I HATE modern jazz! Classic jazz is good, though!


----------



## MetalHead

Trust John to state things to the point. Love him for that!


----------



## Mr. fish

MetalHead said:


> I have been playing music for well over 15 years. I still do sessions and live shows. Thats not about to change ever. My image has never changed. I still wear my old jeans, sneakers and tee shirts when am out in public. People dont hire me for how i look but how well i play. i can get any pretty boy to pose in front of a camera but i know who the person is behind the music and its not Mr Pretty Boi.


I've also been doing music for many years.. Still do sessions and live shows. And you called it, thats never gonna change ever. I love creating music that peers enjoy listening to, but, to get paid on top? Why not? Soon enough hopefully me nor my girl will ever have to work a 9-5 again. But, in order for that to happen you need to have good music and an 'Image' in this industry. Thats just how it is, and how its always gonna be. Lets get realistic here, ugly people dont sell records, "pretty boys' do. Rap artist and ever other musician have very similar characters when it comes to music, just different messages and the way of delivering them.


----------



## MetalHead

Mr. fish said:


> Lets get realistic here, ugly people dont sell records, "pretty boys' do. Rap artist and ever other musician have very similar characters when it comes to music, just different messages and the way of delivering them.


Please. i'd like for you to show me one pretty boy rock artists. bands like Nsync, Backstreet Boys, boy zone etc are the pretty boys. How long did they last? 

Ac/dc, Zeplin, Slayer, Ozzy, Sabbath, COF, COB, Trivium or even LOG: not pretty boys. Lemmy Kilmister Motor Head or even Danzig from Danzig is down right buttugly! But each of the front men for these bands had something unique. Ac/dc had scott, Zeplin has the Gods!, Slayer has Kerry King aka the Human Machine Gun, Ozzy had damn near every awesome musician to play for him, Sabbath had Ozzy's soul searchin voice, COF is down right fast and brutal, COB has Alexi Laho! enough said. something that made them stand out. Not an image but something different something very unique. A gimmick is one thing, which is what i have seen and keep seeing every day. a musical style gets you the record deal. not your image. you build on your image from there but if your workin on an image before you have a signed contract, i think thats the wrong way to get your self a record deal.

i dare you to have em pretty boys stand up to the likes of Alexi Laho from Children Of Bodem or even anyone from Rascall Flats. Man my lil sister can open a can of hurtin on em!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Rap is today's Disco in every way, if you ask me, and just like back then, I'm waiting for our musical messiah to come and save us. Where ARE you, modern day Ramones?
Will Smith and Eminem are great, but everything between those extremes is horrible.

Anyway, I play... harmonica. Sadly, I don't play it very well. I used to be able sing quite nicely, but those days are gone. 

I like Punk Rock and Bluegrass, Rockabilly and classic Motown. I've been known to make the occasional pilgrimage to Buddy Holly's grave on his birthday ( which is also mine ) and Weird Al Yankovic was a buddy of mine back when we we kids, so naturally I revere his genius today.


----------



## funlad3

TOS, who else do you know? You seem to know *everyone* and it's sort of amusing!

Also, do you like Blue Öyster Cult? Nosferatu or Harvest Moon? Or Veteran of the Psychic Wars? All three or are awesome and I love 'em all!


----------



## direlime

Music pretty much rules my life  I am a singer (In my mind not very good, but as egoreise said, I'm my worst critic). I also play the baritone sax for both my high schools concert band and the schools jazz band. I know minimal guitar, but i am making up for that by my skill on ukulele (Lol, i'm kidding i'm not good at the ukulele yet either, just got it a couple of weeks ago). I want to learn to play the piano/keyboard but have yet to get a chance. . .

I listen to a huge variety of music. It's kind of all over the map, but my favorite genre is country by far. I also enjoy a good pop songs though. And it depends on the rap song for me, i can listen to the lighter ones, with a decent meaning behind it, but if it's just words in a pattern i can't listen to it.


----------



## egoreise

Image really is a vital part of selling music. If it wasn't, nobody would be making music videos. It's important because no matter how much we hate to admit it, we all stereotype. It's human nature - something leftover from an old survival skill.
In certain genres, the pretty boys DO sell all the records. Because that fits their style of music. But then you get to the death metal.. And a "pretty boy" might as well hot glue cornflakes to his face. 

TOS, you have excellent taste! And I demand a picture of the Buddy Holly memorial with the giant glasses! But.... Unlike disco, I'm pretty sure rap is here to stay... 

Not a fan of much rap myself, but it would be incredibly close-minded of me to say it's all violent and sexist. Matisyahu sometimes uses rap in his songs, and he's a rabbi... 

Funlad, I heart Blue Oyster Cult!!! 

direlime, you have a ukulele? that's awesome. You should play 20's music on it.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Mr. fish said:


> Thats pretty narrow minded thinking you got.
> 
> Gee, I seen a Old white lady throw her cat in the trash can on TV the other day, guess all Old white ladys hate cats and throw them in the dumpster huh?
> 
> First, not all rap artists are the same. Some rappers actually have lyrical content, metaphors, similes, word-play and understand the structure of songs. We spend day and night in the studio to produce, write and record music like any other musician if not more.
> 
> Now, from what I get here is that because "Homie G" buys some things for his car which you dont agree on that means he doesn't have talent or know music? No, it means he more than likely came from a hard knock life and idolizes things he could never afford. Now he has the money why not? At the end of the day Rappers have a image to hold, if not, people dont buy records.
> 
> I'm sure most people don't agree with us spending 1,000's of dollars on fish and fish tanks, but, does that mean we dont know fish or understand the hobby? No, more than likely we started of with a lil fish bowl and always idolized the big tanks at the fish stores then we finally got a little older, worked our butts off and now we can afford it, so heck why not?


And you're from where? I have lived in Mississippi for 30 years and I can tell you that the people that listen to rap are ones that steal cars, rob banks, shoot people, and break into people's homes. Until this problem is addressed cities with high numbers of blacks will continue to have the worst crimes rates: Jackson, MS, Pine Bluff, AK, Chicago, IL, Detroit, MI and the list goes on.

Unless you have lived in the South for a long time I don't expect you to understand this.


----------



## hXcChic22

Oh, boy. *shakes head*

Anyway, I sing. I've been singing as long as I can remember; I've done beauty pageants since before I could walk and my favorite portion was talent  I have never done anything professionally, but I do covers on youtube just for fun. 

My favorite band is Within Temptation. I also like The Devil Wears Prada, UnderOATH, Katy Perry, Fireflight, Lacuna Coil, and Lady Gaga's first two albums. I have a weird mix of some top 40 pop and more wild stuff. 

I also played trombone for seven years in concert, jazz, and marching band. I dabble in piano. I can read the music, but I much prefer playing songs by ear.


----------



## humdedum

^Ha, you sound the opposite of me. I play piano and for some reason chord charts (where you sort of ad lib and add random extensions) never stick well with me. I'd much prefer to have sheet music which tells me exactly what to play and when to play it.  

I do sing a bit in church choir, but I'm more into lyric-writing than actual performance of it.


----------



## Mr. fish

TheOldSalt said:


> Will Smith and Eminem are great, but everything between those extremes is horrible.


Did you just say Will smith?? LOL
Nah man, will smith is horrible and is no rapper. He's an actor, please dont confuse the two.



egoreise said:


> Image really is a vital part of selling music. If it wasn't, nobody would be making music videos. It's important because no matter how much we hate to admit it, we all stereotype. It's human nature - something leftover from an old survival skill.
> In certain genres, the pretty boys DO sell all the records. Because that fits their style of music. But then you get to the death metal.. And a "pretty boy" might as well hot glue cornflakes to his face.


I couldn't of agreed more egoreise.

I was wrong to say Pretty boy as image, you dont have to be a pretty boy but that also doesent mean you dont have to have an image. Look at Kiss, no pretty boys, but, the whole face painting thing is an image. As bad as it sounds no one wants to go watch a band play whos pushing close to retirement home.. they want new young bloods on stage...people who are in their prime. 

I think hip hop gets stereotyped a lot.. And it shouldn't be that way. There's a lot of thug rappers out there who degrade women and curse every 15 secs, yes, but at the same time theres a lot of lyrical artists who have real talent. You just gotta expand your genre a bit and stop stereotyping so much...


----------



## lohachata

what i would like to ask mr. fish ; is what kind of lyrics do you write ? any profanity ?
talk about ho's ? b's ? stuff like that ? or what...because all the nasty stuff is what i loathe...those are not men...they are less than human..deserve no respect from anybody...too bad so much of our youth today is so ignorant..but i guess they hate their mothers too...


----------



## Mr. fish

lohachata said:


> what i would like to ask mr. fish ; is what kind of lyrics do you write ? any profanity ?
> talk about ho's ? b's ? stuff like that ? or what...because all the nasty stuff is what i loathe...those are not men...they are less than human..deserve no respect from anybody...too bad so much of our youth today is so ignorant..but i guess they hate their mothers too...


I simply put my life on paper and lyrics... Then as I tell my story I use metaphors and similes to get my message across and so it shows my lyrical content outside the box and to make sure I just dont sound like the next guy. Anybody can rhyme on a beat, but, can you pour your heart and soul into every song?

Do I curse on records? Sometimes, when I have to get my point across. Do I degrade women, No and never will. I Don't need to talk about hoes or B's as I have a finance, I only talk about whats real.

I 100% agree with you on the rappers who get famous on degrading woman and curse every 5 secs, its horrible. That some major label would even put millions behind something like that blows my mind. But, you mean to tell me Rap artist like Nas, Common, Drake, Eminem etc dont have talent?


----------



## Betta man

Ghost Knife said:


> I listen to just about anything except rap, which is not music. If I had to pick something though I'd probably pick Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Mozart, or Mahler (my favorite).


Rap isn't music. my dad always says if you run out of music play rap. I added hip-hop to it. i like rock then there's rock and roll then country. I love the song bonfire by Craig Morgan and I like Long time by the one and only BOSTON and also Paul Mcartney live and let die and I love Spirit in the sky by norman greenbaun.


----------



## Mr. fish

Betta man said:


> Rap isn't music. my dad always says if you run out of music play rap. I love the song bonfire by Craig Morgan


How you can say Rap isn't music, then turn around in the same sentence and say you like Bonfire from Craig Morgan to me shows you know nothing bout music period LOL... 

Atleast MetalHead and egoreise threw a few legends at me... But Craig Morgan?? :shock:


----------



## Betta man

I'm a musician! here's my list of instruments! Mandolin, penny whistle, recorder, guitar, a little bit of piano, and i can pick out a tune on the banjo!!! my brother plays the fiddle extremelly well and he says rap is what you listen to when you're out of music! my mom doesn't like rap and she's a great pianist and guitarist! My dad plays harmonica! We make a great band!!! and we don't like rap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or hip-hop!


----------



## Betta man

also, try Long time by boston and rascal flatts life is a highway and the teacher by jethro tull and bungle in the jungle and fat man all by jethro tull (remember, my favorite's rock) and try spirit in the sky!!!!! that's music! heart barracuda!!!


----------



## egoreise

Mr. fish said:


> I simply put my life on paper and lyrics... Then as I tell my story I use metaphors and similes to get my message across and so it shows my lyrical content outside the box and to make sure I just dont sound like the next guy. Anybody can rhyme on a beat, but, can you pour your heart and soul into every song?
> 
> Do I curse on records? Sometimes, when I have to get my point across. Do I degrade women, No and never will. I Don't need to talk about hoes or B's as I have a finance, I only talk about whats real.
> 
> I 100% agree with you on the rappers who get famous on degrading woman and curse every 5 secs, its horrible. That some major label would even put millions behind something like that blows my mind. But, you mean to tell me Rap artist like Nas, Common, Drake, Eminem etc dont have talent?


But Eminem IS one of the degrading ones... He's one of the worst!


----------



## egoreise

hXcChic22 said:


> Oh, boy. *shakes head*
> 
> Anyway, I sing. I've been singing as long as I can remember; I've done beauty pageants since before I could walk and my favorite portion was talent  I have never done anything professionally, but I do covers on youtube just for fun.
> 
> My favorite band is Within Temptation. I also like The Devil Wears Prada, UnderOATH, Katy Perry, Fireflight, Lacuna Coil, and Lady Gaga's first two albums. I have a weird mix of some top 40 pop and more wild stuff.
> 
> I also played trombone for seven years in concert, jazz, and marching band. I dabble in piano. I can read the music, but I much prefer playing songs by ear.


Oooh awesome! Can you send me a youtube link? I'd love to hear it.  
I LOVE Lacuna Coil... old Lacuna Coil. You know, before they got pissed that Evanescence was ripping them off....


----------



## PhsychoFish

i write songs and play saxophone!


----------



## Mr. fish

Betta man said:


> I'm a musician! here's my list of instruments! Mandolin, penny whistle, recorder, guitar, a little bit of piano, and i can pick out a tune on the banjo!!! my brother plays the fiddle extremelly well and he says rap is what you listen to when you're out of music! my mom doesn't like rap and she's a great pianist and guitarist! My dad plays harmonica! We make a great band!!! and we don't like rap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or hip-hop!


The points you guys make when questioned why Rap/hip hop's not music is no bone of contention, in fact to me sounds more like its influenced by another's beliefs without any real basis. So really your arguments are non valid. Just because its not your taste of music doesn't mean its not music people. LOL

Talk about judging a book by its cover.... Pit-bulls gotta bad name for themselves, guess there ALL bad dogs eh?


----------



## Mr. fish

egoreise said:


> But Eminem IS one of the degrading ones... He's one of the worst!


WAS... He's moved past that stage of his life. But, I agree. He was the WORST.


----------



## egoreise

And ICP, too. I saw firsthand how strongly music like that can influence people. One of my best friends started dating an ICP fan and became his "Juggahoe." She wasn't allowed to talk to any of us anymore, and when I tried, he threatened my life.


----------



## funlad3

"too bad so much of our youth today is so ignorant..but i guess they hate their mothers too..."

Thanks Loha! This is why I'm "Anti-Social" outside of school. I hate most of my generation...

If anyone wants to hear what I like, my Pandora account is [email protected]. You can make me a friend and listen to my stations. Here are some links to great songs!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A8wj9XiEho&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vVU7MyK9fQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQxl9EI9YBg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKITxW0wg8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPy64IgG58

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0B-hJ_gotc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN-yU5UBeU0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoyyr1SFPCY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU5C6a_77ZA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfyPjLCBIG4


Enjoy!


----------



## Betta man

rap doesn't have a tune therefore isn't music.


----------



## egoreise

Thanks, Funlad! I have all those Blue Oyster Cult songs in my vinyl collection...

And thank you for helping me learn just how much I hate Erasure.


----------



## Mr. fish

Betta man said:


> rap doesn't have a tune therefore isn't music.


*tune   
[toon, tyoon] Show IPA
noun, verb, tuned, tun·ing.
–noun*

1.
a succession of musical sounds forming an air or melody, with or without the harmony accompanying it.

So Hip hop music has no sounds which form into a melody? Thats what we call a "Hook/Chorus" and don't need a harmony accompanying it. ;-)

Like I said you have no REAL argument. You just disagree to the sounds and thats fine, thats called a self opinion not a fact.


----------



## egoreise

Goodness... I didn't mean to start a fight! :chair:


----------



## direlime

egoreise said:


> Image really is a vital part of selling music. If it wasn't, nobody would be making music videos. It's important because no matter how much we hate to admit it, we all stereotype. It's human nature - something leftover from an old survival skill.
> In certain genres, the pretty boys DO sell all the records. Because that fits their style of music. But then you get to the death metal.. And a "pretty boy" might as well hot glue cornflakes to his face.
> 
> TOS, you have excellent taste! And I demand a picture of the Buddy Holly memorial with the giant glasses! But.... Unlike disco, I'm pretty sure rap is here to stay...
> 
> Not a fan of much rap myself, but it would be incredibly close-minded of me to say it's all violent and sexist. Matisyahu sometimes uses rap in his songs, and he's a rabbi...
> 
> Funlad, I heart Blue Oyster Cult!!!
> 
> direlime, you have a ukulele? that's awesome. You should play 20's music on it.


I do in fact have a ukulele and it was the best thing i ever bought. I really enjoy playing it. If you give me a suggestion for some good 20's music then i will look it up and at least attempt it. I don't lsiten to alot of 20's music but i do enjoy it alot.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Mr. fish said:


> *tune
> [toon, tyoon] Show IPA
> noun, verb, tuned, tun·ing.
> –noun*
> 
> 1.
> a succession of musical sounds forming an air or melody, with or without the harmony accompanying it.
> 
> So Hip hop music has no sounds which form into a melody? Thats what we call a "Hook/Chorus" and don't need a harmony accompanying it. ;-)
> 
> Like I said you have no REAL argument. You just disagree to the sounds and thats fine, thats called a self opinion not a fact.


You've obviously had little experience and/or realization of what it means to be wrong.


----------



## Mr. fish

Ghost Knife said:


> You've obviously had little experience and/or realization of what it means to be wrong.


Really? Do tell... I'm all ears.


----------



## funlad3

Oh stop it you two.  Just listen to Veteran of the Poppy Fields and RELAX!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dk56um9lEs


----------



## Mr. fish

funlad3 said:


> Oh stop it you two.  Just listen to Veteran of the Poppy Fields and RELAX!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dk56um9lEs


Lol thanks bro... Had a headache, it kinda eased it a bit..

For some reason when I get headaches.. musics the only cure


----------



## funlad3

The cure is The Cure! Hurray!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8CDERzun4k


----------



## Mr. fish

Funland now you just made my headache come back! lol


----------



## egoreise

Mr. fish said:


> Funland now you just made my headache come back! lol


Funlad... the modern hippie.


----------



## MetalHead

Betta man said:


> also, try Long time by boston and rascal flatts life is a highway and the teacher by jethro tull and bungle in the jungle and fat man all by jethro tull (remember, my favorite's rock) and try spirit in the sky!!!!! that's music! heart barracuda!!!


Nice taste in music you got there. 

i just turned on my computer and set up my playlist for the next few hours:

Warrant
Skidrow
Cinderella
Mr Big
Tesla
Wasp
Motley Crue
Whitesnake
Van Halen
Starship
Tom Petty
& Firehouse! 

I still dont consider "Rap" "Music". R&B yes. Rap? NO! I still think its an amazing art form of expression and should be continued but please dont consider it music. There is way to much hate and personal anger that seems to ooze out from this that it could actually influence others which i dont think is healthy. The same applies for the likes of Black Metal artists and Doom Metal Artists as well. Music shouldnt be a source of violence or anger....dont we have enough politicians to do that already?

Its like saying a Poet is a Lyricist. A Lyricist can be a Poet but a Poet is not a Lyricist. Rap, to us, the "old schoolers", will never be considered music Mr Fish. I hope you understand that this is nothing personal against you but just how most of us feel about the genre.


----------



## egoreise

> i just turned on my computer and set up my playlist for the next few hours


I'm feelin' in the mood for blues. So it's John Lee Hooker n' Muddy Waters tonight...


----------



## Ghost Knife

Mr. fish said:


> Really? Do tell... I'm all ears.


I don't have to. You're wrong and that's all there is to it. Rap is not music and I will believe that they should be excluded from the Grammys until the day I die.


----------



## egoreise

> Music shouldnt be a source of violence or anger....dont we have enough politicians to do that already?


Music should be a way to express one's self... no matter what it is you are feeling! If your listener gets your message, you've succeeded. If they feel anything at all, you've succeeded.

It's an art form. And art should not be limited to happy feelings.


----------



## hXcChic22

egoreise said:


> Oooh awesome! Can you send me a youtube link? I'd love to hear it.
> I LOVE Lacuna Coil... old Lacuna Coil. You know, before they got pissed that Evanescence was ripping them off....


http://www.youtube.com/user/SRHSBandChic?feature=mhee
There ya go ^^^^


----------



## MetalHead

egoreise said:


> Music should be a way to express one's self... no matter what it is you are feeling! If your listener gets your message, you've succeeded. If they feel anything at all, you've succeeded.
> 
> It's an art form. And art should not be limited to happy feelings.


I agree. Getting the message across is one thing. Being the source to another person's anger is another. Am all for expressing ones feelings and emotions and all that good BS but the day the youth draw -ve inspiration from it, it becomes a problem. 

"Gansta" Rappers for example glorify the fact that being a gangster is cool. Lemme ask you this. How many of you have actually been in a crew? Cos i have. lemme tell you its not pretty. it took me 5 years of constant identity changes, house shifting and countless changes in contact numbers and a lotta dead good friends to be able to finally put that part of my life behind me. Just how many kids have you seen that literally worship a "Gangsta" artists work and followed in his footsteps and wound up dead? If this is what music leads to well ban the damn thing i say. Bands like Burzam for example glorify and actively promote the burning of churches and people of the cloth. Thats not music. Thats politics & mind games. Its retarded.

Rock & Metal are just as influential but lets face it....with the rappers video's displaying almost naked well endowed women in their videos, surrounding them selves with skimpy dressed loose moral women, is that a message we need to be sending out to the kids today? Am not saying Rock or Metal doesn't sell sex they do but damn it was classy back in the day. Even today Whitesnakes video of Here I Go Again with a look alike of Marilyn Monroe on the hood of the car with the wind blowing is still elegantly done! not cheap and degrading as it is today. What exactly is the message that Akon is conveying with "I Just Had Sex" well ladeedaa! we all do! why make a song out of it?

The bottom line is this: Kids today are more easily influenced in the wrong direction. With the coming of music videos, artists are using sleazy sex to sell their albums. Growin up most of us on here used to listen to the music on radios, A tracks, tape players and a lucky few on vinyls. We were drawn to an artist cos his words reached out to us in some form or manner, not his image or his looks. Today? kids WATCH an artist. not listen to him. there is a huge difference to it. 

Am with Shawn on this one. Rap shouldn't be given the hype it has been given in the last few years. There is no power on this earth that can change my mind about it. The true rappers are long gone. The rappers today cannot hold their own against the old school rap artists and that a fact.


----------



## direlime

hXcChic22 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/SRHSBandChic?feature=mhee
> There ya go ^^^^


Wow. Great job! That was really good, I'm glad you shared it with the rest of us


----------



## TheOldSalt

kaaay.. everybody needs to chillax a bit.

While I tend to lump all examples of a genre together, I do let each song stand on it's own in my opinion. There are lots of individual songs I can't stand, even if in genres I like, and conversely, there are many songs I love in genres I despise. I would guess that the same is true for all you, yes?
Eminem, for example, is an exceptionally talented lyricist, and I have to give him his props for that. Even when the things he is saying are atrocious, he says them with style.
Rhianna's _S&M_ should be on the hate list, but I love it. On the other hand, Ke$ha's TikTok is very popular among the masses for some reason, but I just don't get it. I have a buddy who is a rapper and has his own working rap band. Most of his stuff is absolute garbage, but there is one song that I think might be a hit someday. I guess that's the very essence of rap, really; a few shiny nuggets scattered atop a huge steaming pile of crap. I'm willing to wade through a bit of offal to find the good stuff, but I won't wade deep or for very long.

Rap is actually the fault of the whites, you know. They downloaded everything from Napster while the blacks bought records. This skewed the data and convinced the record labels that rap was a lot more popular than it really was. They shifted gears and started churning it out like crazy, and while it took over a decade, the next generation wound up brainwashed into thinking that rap was good, since it was pretty much all they had except a bit of death metal, lesbian lilithfair type stuff, and angry whiteboy alternative. 
Every now and then, though, a rock song appears on the charts and does very well. Sadly it just can't keep the momentum going.

Who do I know? Wow. To tell the truth, that would be one shockingly long list, now that I think about it. How does Charles Manson grab you, for starters? I might work on that list if I get around to it.


----------



## direlime

TheOldSalt said:


> kaaay.. everybody needs to chillax a bit.
> 
> While I tend to lump all examples of a genre together, I do let each song stand on it's own in my opinion. There are lots of individual songs I can't stand, even if in genres I like, and conversely, there are many songs I love in genres I despise. I would guess that the same is true for all you, yes?
> Eminem, for example, is an exceptionally talented lyricist, and I have to give him his props for that. Even when the things he is saying are atrocious, he says them with style.
> Rhianna's _S&M_ should be on the hate list, but I love it. On the other hand, Ke$ha's TikTok is very popular among the masses for some reason, but I just don't get it. I have a buddy who is a rapper and has his own working rap band. Most of his stuff is absolute garbage, but there is one song that I think might be a hit someday. I guess that's the very essence of rap, really; a few shiny nuggets scattered atop a huge steaming pile of crap. I'm willing to wade through a bit of offal to find the good stuff, but I won't wade deep or for very long.
> 
> Rap is actually the fault of the whites, you know. They downloaded everything from Napster while the blacks bought records. This skewed the data and convinced the record labels that rap was a lot more popular than it really was. They shifted gears and started churning it out like crazy, and while it took over a decade, the next generation wound up brainwashed into thinking that rap was good, since it was pretty much all they had except a bit of death metal, lesbian lilithfair type stuff, and angry whiteboy alternative.
> Every now and then, though, a rock song appears on the charts and does very well. Sadly it just can't keep the momentum going.


Very well said TOS. I Definately have to agree with you in that i have some genre's that i despise but there is always a couple of exception songs. And that one tiny little rock song that appears on the chart usually is a good one  It's too bad they don't appear more often


----------



## humdedum

*hides in corner with her indie music* :fish:


----------



## Mr. fish

Ghost Knife said:


> I don't have to. You're wrong and that's all there is to it. Rap is not music and I will believe that they should be excluded from the Grammys until the day I die.


LOL

It's ok, that's what I expected you to say.


----------



## Betta man

Mr. fish said:


> Lol thanks bro... Had a headache, it kinda eased it a bit..
> 
> For some reason when I get headaches.. musics the only cure


i get a headache when I listed to rap (not music). For me, classical or celtic gets the headache away. Try the song "lord inchquin". egoriese, we or i am kinda enjoying a good debate!


----------



## egoreise

> Bands like Burzam for example glorify and actively promote the burning of churches and people of the cloth. Thats not music. Thats politics & mind games. Its retarded.


Aww they are hardly worth mentioning! Most of those Norweigen black metal bands were never really satanic. They just had a lot of morons amongst them that thought they could start a revolution by burning down some churches that were on ancient sacred land. Then there were the deaths of the band members that I'd really rather not get into. The media took the opportunity to really twist the story around and portray them as truly satanic bands. Even when they came out and tried to say they weren't, their interviews were edited. Eventually the BS influenced their fan base, and their fan base wanted satanic music. So they changed their style and started doing satanic music... ironic, isn't it? For the guys that wanted a revolution to change into something others want them to be for profit? That's why I don't think they deserve a lot of attention.
News outlets have a habit of twisting everyone's words so they fit a specific image. And they have the power to make it effective. It's common, it happens all the time, everywhere. But I have to say that, in part, bands like Burzam really brought it on themselves... because they failed to see how their image set them up for this. 

But really.. I absolutely agree with you. I suppose I misread what you said before. On the other hand, we take what we want from art. If you think there's an evil message there, you are going to find it. 


TOS, I agree. Very well said. 


Humdedum, somehow I knew you'd be an indie fan.  Very cool.


----------



## egoreise

hXcChic22 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/SRHSBandChic?feature=mhee
> There ya go ^^^^


I absolutely love it! Your voice is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Mr. fish

egoreise said:


> I absolutely love it! Your voice is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing that!


I x2 that...

Few notes were a bit off key, but, for the most part beautiful voice..

Do you write your own music hXcChic22?


----------



## MetalHead

hXcChic22 is an amazing singer! damn near floored me with her cover of that song. yea a few off key notes but overall A+ if you ask me.

TOS your right. Its the "white boys" like you said who mucked up the data with the insane amount of downloads. Guess the record labels are just too lazy to try and fix it now. Am sure even if they tried, it wouldnt really work.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Tori... that was amazing. I'm all choked up over here. I don't have the guts to try anything like that, but then again, I'm nowhere near as good.

Oh, I almost forgot Turisas, the Folk Metal band. Albino turned me onto them, and I'll be eternally grateful for that. heh..Folk Metal.. whooda thunk it?


----------



## MetalHead

If you like Turisas you should give Korpiklaani and Fintroll a chance and maybe hark a listen to this one as well. a Classic line up. 

Whocares - Holywaters


----------



## hXcChic22

Mr. fish said:


> I x2 that...
> 
> Few notes were a bit off key, but, for the most part beautiful voice..
> 
> Do you write your own music hXcChic22?


Aw thanks (EVERYONE) *blushes*

No, I don't really do much writing. I have in the past, but I'm honestly not that great at coming up with how the song itself should sound. I'm a decent lyricist, just not very creative instrumentally. I prefer taking a song I like and altering it in order to make it fit my life, like I did with that Katy Perry song. 

And Within Temptation, well... they're just epic by themselves. Don't need to change much


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hey, Z, those guys are great! Thanks for the link.

Here's a fun one; try this on for size:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6BHh_0pX_4&feature=watch_response

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Betta man

Okay! try listening to jethro tull bungle in the jungle!!! I never get tired of that!


----------



## egoreise

MetalHead said:


> If you like Turisas you should give Korpiklaani and Fintroll a chance and maybe hark a listen to this one as well. a Classic line up.
> 
> Whocares - Holywaters


oooooooh I love Korpiklaani!


----------



## Betta man

Does anyone listen to jethro tull?


----------



## egoreise

I do, sometimes.


----------



## Betta man

Do you like "bungle in the jungle"?


----------



## egoreise

Yep. 


I've been meaning to pick up a few Jethro Tull vinyls at the local music shop.. they have a ton of them.


----------



## MetalHead

Tull is the SHIZ! i saw the man live in concert here and he was WILD!


----------



## MetalHead

TOS! This one's for you

Northern Kings


----------



## TheOldSalt

AWESOME! Those guys are great. Normally I don't like covers, but wow!


----------



## MetalHead

Yea. Finish metal is making its presence felt finally. been following these guys for a while now but they are slowly getting the attention they deserve


----------



## MetalHead

Jay Smith He quite literally schooled Madonna on this one!
Little Eye Scottish outfit. Proof that its not the music. Its Britney who is the problem!
Daughtry Again. if you ask me we need more people with real talent. not just a pretty face.


----------



## MetalHead

Milkshake - Metal Cover


----------

